# Smoked Pickles...... must try :)



## djtrixx (Jun 6, 2013)

So I'm sitting at work, bored as usual, and get delivered a jar of Tru Smoked Black Pepper Pickles from my mom. (Bless her :) )  Anyway, I gave them a try, and although not too bad, I thought they needed a little tweaking. There really wasn't as much smoke flavor as I thought they could have.   In a search here I found this one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122061/smoked-pickles

but I would like to smoke the cucumbers prior to pickling as Tru does with theirs.  I already have 1/2 dozed tried and tested awesome pickling recipes, that would not be an issue.  But when it comes to smoking..... I'm thinking maybe a 2~3 hour cold smoke, probably hickory and mesquite mix, I have a feeling that the juice will pull the heavy smoke flavor down quite a bit.  As far as pickling the first batch, just dill & garlic cloves I think to start.

Option B would be to take some dills and cold smoke them whole as nepas did, but I would like them whole so they wouldn't dry out and put them back in the juice.  Or would this be a non-issue

Any thoughts or ideas?  When I get started I'll post the progress.  I can't wait for bloody mary's with one of these


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm in... unique idea.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2013)

Found some additional threads on smoked pickles for you

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110320/smoked-pickles

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/66241/smoked-pickles


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 6, 2013)

This could be cool to do!  I'm in!

Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2013)

If you are worried about Smoke intensity...Smoke EVERYTHING! Cucumbers, Garlic Cloves, Dill, Salt and Sugar for the Brine. That should keep the Cucs juicy...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 6, 2013)

djtrixx, I'm thinking of smoking the pickle juice.  With a few gallons of Mt. Olive pickles in the cooler, I'm going to take one, smoke the juice and put the pickles back in along with some pickled garlic and red chili's.  We'll see how that works. 

Good luck on your test, let us know how you do.

Tom


----------



## roller (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess you gotta do it !!!


----------



## driedstick (Jun 6, 2013)

Yummy this sound great seen Nepas do it and I have been wanting to do some also, let us know on your results plz.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 6, 2013)

I reserved the pickle juice. After i smoked the pickles i put them back in the jar and added the juice back in. The juice picked up the smoke.


----------



## djtrixx (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr T I never thought of smoking the juice....  Hmm....  Now the hamster wheels are spinning in fast forward lol


----------

